
When Organized Crime Applies Academic Results [pdf] - p4bl0
https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/963.pdf
======
ThrustVectoring
An almost throwaway sentence in the paper stood out to me:

>Because transactions take place at well-defined geographic locations and at
well-defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM cards present near
the crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM card details.

~~~
jessaustin
Eventually criminals will learn, as some terrorists have, that mobile phones
and crime don't mix well.

~~~
67726e
Well, except for IEDs.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Even then, one has to pick a carrier carefully; I've heard that at least one
person blew themselves up with a promotional text message from carrier.

~~~
iwwr
Source?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Mark I Eardrum. I heard it from someone.

That someone was probably retelling this:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1351673/Spam-text-
me...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1351673/Spam-text-message-
saying-Happy-New-Year-triggered-Black-Widow-suicide-bombers-explosive-belt-
early.html).

------
tedks
>Because transactions take place at well-defined geographic locations and at
well-defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM cards present near
the crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM card details.

Because political rallies take place at well-defined geographic locations and
at well-defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM cards present
near the crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM card details.

Because visits to planned parenthood take place at well-defined geographic
locations and at well-defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM
cards present near the crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM
card details.

Because Alcoholics Anonymous meetings take place at well-defined geographic
locations and at well-defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM
cards present near the crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM
card details.

Because worship services take place at well-defined geographic locations and
at well-defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM cards present
near the crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM card details.

Because union meetings take place at well-defined geographic locations and at
well-defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM cards present near
the crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM card details.

Because gun shows take place at well-defined geographic locations and at well-
defined moments in time, intersecting the IMSIs of SIM cards present near the
crime scenes immediately revealed the perpetrators’ SIM card details.

Who else feels safe?

~~~
reitanqild
Politically correct people, people who don't care and people who don't
understand.

Which is why real-names policies are a bad thing.

~~~
eridius
What does this have to do with real-names policies in the slightest?

~~~
reitanqild
Exactly that: The chilling effect of all kinds of monitoring etc hits those
smart, dissenting people who has something to lose worst.

Real-name policies enables monitoring by friends, relatives, people who has
something against you, current and future employers etc etc.

------
pmh
Previous discussion from the Wired article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10414375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10414375)

